# RIP Harlot



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

First post on my tumblr, dedicated soley to him: http://bettabeblissful.tumblr.com/

I love him so much. He will always be in my heart. </3


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so so so sorry, Sage. I know how much Harlot meant to you and I'm so sorry you lost him.


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you, Sakura. You helped me through some rough times with him, and I will forever be grateful to you for that.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm sorry I couldn't help you save him.  *hugs* Harlot will always be a special, special guy.


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

Aw...sorry or hear of your loss. It's a very nice Tumblr post and great pictures.


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. *wipes tear*.


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you guys very, very much. He will be remembered in our hearts. <3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MsChris (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------

